# E-Mail Abzocke



## benjamin (6 April 2003)

Eine Bekannte bekam gestern eine E-Mail und erhielt die Nachricht, dass sie von einer Person eine Nachricht hat und wenn sie den Namen errät, kann sie sie öffnen. Daraufhin gab sie einen Namen ein, von dem sie dachte, die Person hätte ihr eine Nachricht geschickt. Daraufhin kam die Antwort "richtig geraten" und es öffnet sich ein neues Fenster mit "Einwahl 47,--Euro etc. wie bekannt. Wahrscheinlich hätte sie alle ihr bekannten Namen eingeben können und es wäre immer "richtig geraten" gekommen. Hat den Vorgang natürlich sofort abgebrochen. Das ist doch wohl wieder das allerletzte, oder?


----------



## Heiko (6 April 2003)

Kannst Du mir die Mail mal weiterleiten lassen?


----------



## benjamin (6 April 2003)

Leider nicht, da meine bekannte alles gelöscht hat (hatte Angst vor Dialer)
(habe ihr ja von meinem Fall berichtet) Aber eines freut mich , mein Bild istplötzlich wieder da


----------



## Tonguru (7 April 2003)

...eben in meiner Mailbox eingetroffen, scheint so was ähnliches zu sein:

***
Von: VBS-Kundenservice

Guten Tag, 

jemand hat für Sie eine Livecam-Botschaft in unserem System hinterlegt. 
Bitte schauen Sie in unseren Chat und rufen Sie diese dort ab. 

zur LiveCam-Botschaft (entlinkt)

Video-Botschaften werden generell 48 Stunden gespeichert. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Vallerie Stegenau (Kundenbetreuung)

***

Na gut, bei dem Wort Cam klingeln alle Alarmglocken, und Benachrichtigungen wie "ich hab mich in dich verliebt und muß es dir einfach sagen, klicke hier" oder "ich habe eine Überraschung für dich" sind eindeutig, aber das da oben hat irgendwie - beabsichtigten - offiziellen Charakter und zeigt einmal mehr, daß die Abzocker keine Methode auslassen...

@Der Jurist:
Wieder einmal ein Link zu tripod...
Es öffnet sich diesmal kein Nachrichtenfenster oder eine Downloadwarnung, sondern ein "Live-Plugin" - aha...


----------



## Der Jurist (7 April 2003)

@ Tonguru

Ja, ja kommt mir alles bekannt vor .... Brasilien ist so schön, so schön weit weg von dem Zugriff der deutschen Justiz.

Greifen wir uns die Hintermänner und diesen kräftig in den Hintern.


----------



## Eniac (7 April 2003)

Hi,


			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, ja kommt mir alles bekannt vor .... Brasilien ist so schön, so schön weit weg von dem Zugriff der deutschen Justiz.


Edertal in Hessen ist es aber nicht; ich denke mal, da wird schon das ein oder andere Ermittlungsverfahren laufen.


Eniac


----------



## Tonguru (16 April 2003)

*Livecam-Botschaft, Teil 2*

Guten Tag, 

Wir haben Sie vor kurzem darauf hingewiesen, das Sie eine Livecam-Botschaft erhalten haben.
Leider konnten wir den Abruf Ihrerseit noch noch registrieren. (Hab mich nicht vertippt, steht wirklich so da)
Es wurde am 08.04.2003 19:16:38 eine zweite Nachricht für Sie hinterlegt.
Bitte schauen Sie in unseren Chat und rufen Sie diese dort ab. 

zur LiveCam-Botschaft   (entlinkt)

Video-Botschaften werden generell 48 Stunden gespeichert. 
(Mail kam heute, am 16.04., also was soll ich da noch abrufen???)

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Vallerie Stegenau (Kundenbetreuung) 

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Scheint wohl nicht so anzukommen, das Angebot   

Absender ist übrigens >[email protected]<,
der Link des "Abrufs" führt immer noch zu tripod.


----------



## Tonguru (21 April 2003)

*Das Neueste, auch nicht sehr komisch*

Von: <[email protected]>     Betreff: Du Held
------------------------------------------------------------------

Jetzt ist Schluss! Ich kann einfach nicht mehr.

Wenn Du das liest bin ich schon weg.

Ich kann auch nichts dafür, wenn Du nicht merkst,

was ich für Dich empfinde.

Habe Dir aber trozdem noch was hinterlegt,

um reinen Tisch zu machen.

http:/ /www.angst-dir-das-zu-sagen.de (Link zu tripod wieder mal)

Tschuess!

-------------------------------------------------------------------

Nichts für zartbesaitete Seelen...

Gibt es überhaupt noch eine Schmerzgrenze???

Interessant, was mir Outlook unter E-Mail-Details anzeigt:
X-RBL-Warning: (dialup.bl.kundenserver.de) This mail has been received from a dialup host.


----------



## Marie (21 April 2003)

Return-Path: <[email protected]>
Received: from mail.mail.com ([212.12.168.66]) by mailin04.sul.t-online.com
        with smtp id 197j1D-0q25mSC; Mon, 21 Apr 2003 23:40:07 +0200
Received: from  mail.mail.com [181.151.213.249] (helo=mail.mail.com)
Reply-To: <[email protected]>
From: "andrea" <[email protected]>
To: "" <[email protected]>
Subject: hab dich gesehen
MIME-Version: 1.0
Content-Type: text/plain; charset="iso-8859-1"
X-Mailer: Microsoft Outlook Express 5.00.2615.200


10 LOLITAS + 10 LIVE CAMS

"....privatseitennetz.com/web128"

und du mittendrin


********************************************************************

Dies ist keine Spam-Mail. Sie erhalten diese Mail nur, weil sie sich in einem unserer Newsletterverteiler eingetragen haben.

Fall sie keine Mails mehr erhalten wollen dann klicken sie hier und tragen sich aus.


"....memberarea.tv/nl.php"

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Was ich ja nicht verstehe, dass hier steht: To: "" <[email protected]>. Wie machen die denn sowas, dass hier nicht meine Mailanschrift drinsteht?? Und wozu soll das gut sein?


----------



## Heiko (22 April 2003)

Marie schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich ja nicht verstehe, dass hier steht: To: "" <[email protected]>. Wie machen die denn sowas, dass hier nicht meine Mailanschrift drinsteht?? Und wozu soll das gut sein?


Diese Adresse ist für die eigentliche Mailzustellung nicht relevant. Insofern kannst Du da reinschreiben was Du willst.
Siehe dazu auch:
http://www.computerbetrug.de/mail/versand.php?p=0|103|
http://www.computerbetrug.de/mail/header.php?p=0|103|


----------



## brubel (22 April 2003)

Marie schrieb:
			
		

> "....privatseitennetz.com/web128"



Zu denen (nicht _genau_ "denen") habe ich was: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1811&highlight=privatseitennetz+com


----------



## Freeman76 (22 April 2003)

@Tonguru



> X-RBL-Warning: (dialup.bl.kundenserver.de) This mail has been received from a dialup host.



Dieser Eintrag ist interessant. Die Domain kundenserver.de ist von S+P, welche ihr Mailsystem schon seit geraumer Zeit auf Authentifizierung umgestellt haben. Bis dato ist es mir noch nicht gelungen, via DialUp Verbindung eine Mail auf den kundenserver.de abzusenden... dass muss ich checken...


----------



## Heiko (22 April 2003)

Geht das auch nicht mit SMTP-Auth?


----------



## Freeman76 (22 April 2003)

Hmm, ich hab schon mal versucht, mittels Postfix als lokaler Mailserver Mails zu versenden. Der Server lehnt aber jedes mal die Verbindung ab, weil eine DialUp-Verbindung verwendet wird. Ich denke mal eher, dass der Mailserver einen MX-Lookup macht, keinen Eintrag findet und dann abbricht.


----------



## Heiko (22 April 2003)

Meine Ausnahmenliste wird auch ständig länger...


----------



## benjamin (23 April 2003)

*dubiose Mail*

diese bekam ich gerade:

Subject: Erinnnerst Du dich an mich

  Jemand der Dich sehr gut kennt wuerde gern ein Treffen mit Dir haben. Die Person traut sich jedoch nicht
Dich direkt anzusprechen.

Sie hat deshalb unseren Service in Anspruch genommen und bei uns eine persoenliche
Anzeige hinterlassen.

Wenn Du wissen willst wer Dich treffen moechte gehe auf diese Seite:

h**p://www.kontakt-2003.com

Um die Nachricht abzurufen gebe den Code:

easy6778gool

ein.

Du kannst dann sehen wer Dich so sehr mag und entscheiden ob Du Kontakt aufnehmen
willst oder nicht.

Service K 2003
Sandra Stein

frage mich was das soll, klicke die Adresse natürlich nicht an. gehe davon aus, dass es ein Dialer ist. Selbst mit nur DSL-Leitung wird es mir langsam zu gefährlich.

_Link deaktiviert tf _


----------



## technofreak (23 April 2003)

*Re: dubiose Mail*



			
				benjamin schrieb:
			
		

> . gehe davon aus, dass es ein Dialer ist. Selbst mit nur DSL-Leitung wird es mir langsam zu gefährlich.


DSL ist und bleibt sicher, nur sollte man schon aus "hygienischen" Gründen nicht jeden Mist aufrufen und anklicken
tf


----------



## Tonguru (24 April 2003)

*Livecam-Botschaft und kein Ende*

Guten Tag, 

Wir haben Sie vor kurzem darauf hingewiesen, das Sie eine Livecam-Botschaft erhalten haben. 
Leider konnten wir den Abruf Ihrerseit noch nicht registrieren.
Es wurde am 07.04.2003 12:46:21 eine zweite Nachricht für Sie hinterlegt.
Bitte schauen Sie in unseren Chat und rufen Sie diese dort ab. 

zur LiveCam-Botschaft  (entlinkt)

Video-Botschaften werden generell 48 Stunden gespeichert. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Vallerie Stegenau (Kundenbetreuung) 

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Wurde am 07.04. hinterlegt... bleibt 48 Stunden gespeichert...

Das ist jetzt bereits die 3. Mail von diesem "Dienst". 
Es nervt langsam, ist nicht mehr originell   

Beim Anklicken zeigt sich folgendes Fenster








...das "Video-Plugin" (im Hintergrund, nur in der Taskleiste sichtbar!)  :evil:  wurde natürlich schnell von mir mit einem gekonnten Mausklick beendet...


----------



## Tonguru (18 Mai 2003)

*tripod und kein Ende*

Ich bin echt entaeuscht von Dir!

Die ganzen letzten Wochen war ich immer für Dich da.

Und jetzt wo ich selber in der Scheisse hänge,

laesst Du mich einfach sitzen.

Aber,weil ich jetzt weiss was Du für einer bist,

habe ich was vorbereitet, wo Du nicht mehr weisst,

ob Du lachen oder heulen sollst!

Die Rache (entlinkt)

**********

Absender: [email protected]

IP:200.82.60.183

%  2003-05-18 08:24:10 (BRT -03:00)
inetnum:     200.82.60/23
status:      reallocated
owner:       Apolo-Gold-Telecom
ownerid:     AR-APOL2-LACNIC
responsible: Aseguramiento de Datos
address:     Dorrego, 2520, piso 3
address:     1425 - Cápital Federal - 
country:     AR
phone:       +54 11 4968-4841 [49687730]
owner-c:     ADA
tech-c:      ADA
inetrev:     200.82.60/23
nserver:     SN1.TELECOM.NET.AR 
nsstat:      20030514 AA
nslastaa:    20030514
nserver:     SN2.TELECOM.NET.AR 
nsstat:      20030514 AA
nslastaa:    20030514
created:     20021219
changed:     20030218
inetnum-up:  200.82.0/18
nic-hdl:     ADA
person:      Administrador Abuse
e-mail:      [email protected]
address:     Dorrego, 2520, Piso 3
address:     1425 - Buenos Aires - 
country:     AR
phone:       +54 11 4968 [7730]
created:     20030211
changed:     20030211

Link geht zu http:/ /rache771.tripod.com.ar/rache.txt?sid=1C1C15070C580E190F0F50093517044A0F03020F
5C15011C17170D53450550455343025A5F51554B51465B4A4756415A3D


----------

